# rainy day today! pictures! =]



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i LOVE rainy days like this where the lighting is just perfect! here are some of my mice. one new. and i got rid of 2. and i couldnt take a pic of one cuz she was in a bad mood and bit me :| . but here are some of them! :mrgreen: (and for you smart people who like to show off your mouse skillz, you are welcome to tell me the colors they are  . i have ideas but i value the opinions on here over mine :lol: )

my boysss:

Mango

























Blueberry

























and my girlss:

Zigzag - my chubby pregnant girl  

























Walnut - my new girl

































Iris

























Cocoa Bean - hopefully pregnant!

























Baby - i love her! haha her face kinda looks like a hamster :roll: 









































Marble - also hopefully pregnant!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Officially the cutest picture EVER


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They are all so pretty! Walnut looks like Italian ice. Mmmm...


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

haha thanks guys


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I LOVE that first picture of Mango, how sweet is that expression? And Baby is just adorable too!

Sarah xxx


----------



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

Baby is great  Very roborovski -look! :lol: 
Also little bit a cat.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Great pictures of really cute mousies!


----------



## bruceebee (Mar 19, 2010)

They are all gorgeous... and I love the names, especially Mango !


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

:shock: 
baby is gorgeous !! x


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

you guys make me feel so loved with my cute mousies :love1

what color would walnut be? i was thinking cream but her back is like darker so i wasnt really sure


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, I love genetics guessing games!

Her color is not even as far I can see. Not warm enough to be cream, no trace of yellow that I can see. There are what look like the trace of markings in little blotchy patches, faint, she could be some sort of variegated that has a lotta, lotta, lotta dilution. Bone would be a good word to apply to this. Black-eyed marked bone is my guess.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

ooo that sounds so fancy haha. should i breed her to my chocolate broken marked?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They're your meeces; only you can judge the suitability of one of them for breeding.

Read up on the subject, including the fairly simple genetics involved. (If you can count to ten, you ought to be able to make sense of it. Try looking at PetRodents, they have a nice brief section on genetics. You can use the info to help you predict the possible outcome as far as colors and coat types.

In any case, breeding mousies isn't always beer and skittles; I have no idea how experienced you are, and things can go wrong.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

moustress said:


> They're your meeces; only you can judge the suitability of one of them for breeding.
> 
> Read up on the subject, including the fairly simple genetics involved. (If you can count to ten, you ought to be able to make sense of it. Try looking at PetRodents, they have a nice brief section on genetics. You can use the info to help you predict the possible outcome as far as colors and coat types.
> 
> In any case, breeding mousies isn't always beer and skittles; I have no idea how experienced you are, and things can go wrong.


ya ive read a bunch on genetics but im still newish to it so i just like to know what others think. maybe i'll wait until one of my mice gives birth so i can see what new males i could get. what color mouse would you suggest breeding her to?


----------

